# PAPAS logo



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Does anyone have the original artwork for the PAPAS logo that we used for last years GPASI spring show?

I'd like to have it for the website.

Sam


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

artwork and variations can be found here


----------



## madmax (Sep 29, 2004)

I sent Jean the original logo with the yellow lettering if that helps to sway your decision.


Tim


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks. I contacted Doug to get the original photoshop file. That way I can use it with minimal loss of image quality.

Sam


----------



## DASchafer (Jul 14, 2005)

I've made some minor changes to the Logo since last year (color and font) let me know if it looks ok. http://mysite.verizon.net/vze7nm13/id2.html


----------

